# Canon Powershot sx10is Lens options?



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I would love to purchase another lens for my Canon Powershot sx10is but I cannot seem to find one that is trust worthy. Price is not an object so please post any findings. Please avoid Ebay, I have already searched there, and I have found things, just not trust worthy things. Thanks.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Your Canon already shoots an effective 28-560 mm equivalent, which is pretty good, but I can understand it if you want to go more wide angle, or add macro capability. You're not talking about another lens, but a lens adapter, a piece of glass that attaches to the front of your sx10is lens and bends the optic path trying to either give you less (wide angle) or more (telephoto) magnifications.

Often, they will sell you wide angle and zoom adapters designed for video cameras. If these had smaller diameter lenses than your Canon, they won't pass enough light and you get dark edges (called vignetting) at the edges of your image. Also, it is difficult to make a generic adapter that fits all lenses and doesn't introduce distortion and color shifts.

Anyway, if you want to experiment, get a filter adapter for your Canon. Here;s one link. Close up adapters are available from them, and they might meet your needs.
http://www.lensmateonline.com/store/sx10sx1.html


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I was looking at that lens adapter last night, is that trust worthy? Have you bought from it?


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't throw in my real opinion on these kind of adapters in my first reply. The adapter itself is just a mechanical ring that is a force fit on your Canon and has threads for filters/adapters/add-on-lenses. Polarizers and filters are useful and with experience, can help you get a better exposure when conditions are tricky. Add-on lenses are junk. Doesn't matter if you are newbie or expert. Still junk. 

Your Canon already has a 20X zoom, a reasonable 28mm wide angle and macro/super-macro.


----------

